# dar piti



## sureño

Olá
Minha pergunta é sobre a palavra "piti",já que não achei no dicionário, e parece me olhando no seguinte contexto, que é o mesmo significado que o "pity" do inglés. Estou enganado? 

"Que tipo de ser macomundo seria esse, para ir em uma viagem, adivinhar que iria ser barada na Espanha para se jogar no chão e dar *piti*."


----------



## Vanda

Piti estou dando eu, de tanto trabalho neste mês. Não, você ainda não vai encontrar piti nos dicionários, é uma gíria que quer dizer: dar uma ataque de fúria, de raiva, etc. Uma boa palavra no inglês seria "a fit".



> *have a fit* - get very angry and fly into a rage; "The professor combusted when the student didn't know the answer to a very elementary question"; "Spam makes me go ballistic"


thefreedictionary


----------



## sureño

Obrigado Vanda.Então sim; eu estive enganado. 
Só espero que seu excesso de trabalho não seja por nossa culpa.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, não Sureño, vocês são meu escape do trabalho e do piti. 
Que tipo de ser macomundo (????) seria esse, para ir em uma viagem, adivinhar que iria ser barada barrada (impedida de entrar) na Espanha para se jogar no chão e dar *piti*."


----------



## Macunaíma

Piti não é qualquer ataque de fúria, mas aqueles histéricos e que você considera particularmente ridículos. Também se diz dar/ter um piti para se referir a desmaios e mal-estares que você considera serem simulados (embora não seja incomum ouvir alguém chamar de piti um mal-estar que evidentemente _não _é simulado, mas que é causa de alguma irritação). O segundo significado pode ter sido o caso na frase que você deu: a pessoa não teve um ataque de fúria, mas fingiu estar passando mal e simulou um desmaio.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Não, você ainda não vai encontrar piti nos dicionários


A minha edição do Aurélio tem o verbete *piti*: 

piti
[F. red. de _pitiatismo_.] 
Substantivo masculino. 
1.Bras. Pop. Ataque histérico.

O curioso é que a origem dessa gíria é bem mais "erudita" do que eu pensava. Vejam só o que o Aurélio registra em "pitiatismo":





> pitiatismo
> [De _pit(o)-_1 + _-iat(o)-_ + _-ismo_.]
> Substantivo masculino.
> 1.Psiq. Designação dada por Joseph Babinski (1857-1932) aos distúrbios secundários da histeria, rigorosamente subordinados aos ditos _primários_. [Cf. _histeria_.]


----------



## Vanda

E eu caí do cavalo, pois a minha edição do Aurélio também registra piti e eu nem conferi, tanta certeza tinha de que era gíria. Ainda ontem estava discutindo com alguns alunos de onde poderia ter originado a palavra...


----------



## raf.personal

Thank you!
What’s “deu piti na hora”?  “Piti” is like “pity” in English?


----------



## Vanda

Please, to see about piti go to this thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=890174


----------



## Brass

Hi Raf.
The expression _"deu piti"_ is used in lieu of "_ficou maluco"_ and other like expressions.
As Vanda used it, it just meant that her computer acted abnormally, when she tried to attach a link.


----------



## raf.personal

Then, “dar piti” means to have a hysteria attack.  “Estou dando piti” means “I’m going nuts”.


----------



## Istriano

_Pity _is mostly used by gays and women. Many people will raise a strange look at you if you, a heterosexual male, use it.


----------



## Sagitary

raf.personal said:


> Then, “dar piti” means to have a hysteria attack. “Estou dando piti” means “I’m going nuts”.


 
Yes


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> _Pity _is mostly used by gays and women. Many people will raise a strange look at you if you, a heterosexual male, use it.


 
I disagree. Of course, this term suggests that you regard the attitude as rather unmanly, but it says nothing about _the person using it_. By saying that a male "deu um piti", one means that he had a temper tantrum like a hysteric woman (or, alternatively, like a flamboyant gay man in a fit of anger).


----------



## raf.personal

The one who "da piti" is not the one who is saying the expression.  Is the woman or the gay.  At least that the way I understand the above post.


----------



## Vanda

No. We say that a lot. Suppose I am telling my friend one thing that has upset me yesterday. So I say: então, dei o maior piti por causa de....


----------



## Vitgusg

Adicionando à resposta da Vanda já vi também: "_*hissy fit*_". Está correto também?


----------



## mglenadel

"Hissy fit" fits nicely.


----------

